# 2010 AASHTO LRFD Bridge Design Specs for Sale



## x5bulldog (Dec 28, 2011)

I am selling the _*AASHTO LRFD BRIDGE DESIGN SPECIFICATIONS, 5th ed., 2010. *_(without 2010 interim revisions and cd). I am asking for *$275 with shipping. *I don't think the upcoming 16 structural exam requires the 2010 interim revisions?? AASHTO sells the design spec for $415 without shipping.

I passed the Structural Exam 1 (last offered in Oct. 2010), Structural Vertical Forces Exam (April 2011) and the Structural Lateral Forces Exam (Oct. 2011) with the *help* of the AASHTO Design Spec. When I took the exams the 4th edition design standard was required but I went ahead and bought the 5th edition. After taking three consecutive exams I *Strongly recommend *into purchasing the AASHTO design spec.

If anyone is interested please contact me at [email protected] and maybe we can negotiate. 

This is the first time NCEES is using the 5th edition and I think two, three years from now the item can easily be resold.


----------



## ipswitch (Dec 30, 2011)

Just to let everyone know, I just bought this book. lol.


----------

